
Ask HN: Anyone interested building a better Tinder? - alistproducer2
I am reluctant to give to many details about the what differentiates the app from its competitors.<p>The state of the project is I have a working Android prototype featuring real-time chat. It currently uses a server-less backend that will scale once we gain traction.<p>I currently have a partner working on porting the app to another platform.<p>What we need:<p>Android UI&#x2F;UX engineer.
iOS engineer
Marketing&#x2F;branding expert
Web Designer&#x2F;developer<p>We currently have some interest from VCs and are looking to strengthen our funding position byturning our POCs into MVP&#x27;s.<p>We haven&#x27;t named the project yet because we&#x27;d like to get some input from branding&#x2F;marketing professionals.<p>I&#x27;m based in Atlanta, GA
======
mchannon
_I am reluctant to give to many details_

"Don't worry about people stealing your ideas. If your ideas are any good,
you'll have to ram them down people's throats." \- Howard Aiken

Email me. I've built a couple of projects cited as "a better Tinder" by the
people funding them.

------
7Figures2Commas
Humble suggestion: when propositioning complete strangers, "we have interest
from VCs" is more likely to be a turn-off than a turn-on for experienced
folks.

What it usually means: we don't have money, and investors haven't been
interested enough to write us a check.

~~~
dorfuss
So true. Actually anybody has a potential "interest from VCs", because that's
what VCs do - they are interested, they look around, sniff, check, look at
ideas. So anyone could say that they have the VCs interest in their stuff. The
same is true for patens/patent pending. Just don's say this. If you said: we
sold our patent for $xxx its completely different story.

------
kleer001
Don't get the horse before the cart.

The real differentiation you'll need is marketing, network effect, and blind
luck.

------
eecks
What do you bring to the business?

------
10dpd
Tentatively interested, but how do you propose we contact you?

------
mailslut
How very vague.

------
seiji
_Android prototype_

You can't start a startup on Android because you've got to purchase 500
devices for validation.

 _server-less backend that will scale once we gain traction._

You can't use peer-to-peer on Android because of device fragmentation unless
you want "Google Nexus 2015 Devices Only" social networks.

 _by turning our POCs into MVP 's._

Wrong way around. Users first, refine, iterate, grow.

 _I 'm based in Atlanta, GA_

Move to San Francisco.

~~~
jozzas
_You can 't start a startup on Android because you've got to purchase 500
devices for validation._

Nonsense. [https://aws.amazon.com/device-farm/device-
list/](https://aws.amazon.com/device-farm/device-list/) if you really need to
test across a range of devices

 _You can 't use peer-to-peer on Android because of device fragmentation
unless you want "Google Nexus 2015 Devices Only" social networks_

? There are plenty of popular apps that already do this.

 _Wrong way around. Users first, refine, iterate, grow._

I agree with this, but you need something functional to attract users. Re-
wording your point, make sure your MVP is minimal.

 _Move to San Fransisco_

Disagree unless you're actively seeking serious VC funding and think it'll
help.

